# Howa Axiom rifle?



## 150bucks (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone have a Howa-Axiom rifle with the Nikko-Stirling scope. I'm thinking about buying one but maybe there's a better choice in a varmint rifle. If you have one what do you think and what did you pay for it.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I've heard the Howas are good guns. That Axiom looks pretty cool. 8)


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

No idea on the Axiom, but I do love the howa's

I have a 1500 .270 and a 1500 .243 and both have never failed me. Great all around guns, with the hogue stocks you can shoot all day and not feel it the next. 7 years of cold wet deer hunting and still shoots like a dream.
:beer:


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i held it and it seemed alright but the comb wasnt in the right place. i may have not known how to adjust it perhaps but i havent really heard much bad. they have a review on a howa on snipercentral.


----------



## soldierofchrist (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine is in 243 win and I have no complaints whatsoever, it shoots like a dream and it is my ultimate predator gun. Haven't shot deer with it, but it puts the bullets right where I aim them, so I'm sure if I choose the right bullet I will be fine. I like the 85 grain gameking for deer from sierra and use the 90 grain varmint match from Berger to shoot coyotes.


----------

